# New coop!!! Whoot whoot!



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Husband is building my a coop for my new Flock! He is so handy! Here's the framework. More pics to come as the walls get finished! Dimensions: 6'x6'x6'









My daughter(s) and son helped! Lol!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking good! Bet you can't wait for it to be finished so you can get those babies in there.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice start. Keep us informed.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Whoot whoot is right !


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Today we have a roof and back walls!! Too exhausted to snap a picture today... Will post tomorrow! ;-P


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome! I bet you're ready for the chickens!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like you're making great progress. Will be all done before you know it!


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't wait to see some more pictures!!!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Quote: "*Husband is building my a coop for my new Flock! He is so handy!" *Unquote.*

SHUCKS ! ( I wish I had a Wife that was 'Handy' like that....so she could build ME a Coop. )

(just _kidding, _Folks.... I know how.....Ha-Ha ! )

Looks like a GREAT START !

Bruce ( ReTIRED )


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

It rained ALL day today and husband was outside working on the coop! Can you say awesome husband?! I wasn't completely useless though, I did supply a steady stream of hot coffee for the workin' man! Lol! It is 3 sided at this point, windows framed out, roof installed! I know it sounds like slow progress by he got rough cut lumber and cut tongue and groove in each board for the siding. What a stud! Lol! Too wet today for the camera... Will get pics tomorrow! 
ReTired- lol! I am super blessed to have my husband. He is a really awesome man! I pray everyone can find spouses that fit themselves as well as mine does me!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good for you !


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Almost DONE!!!! tomorrow the girl will move in!!!! Whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Really nice! Good for you!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, it looks great! Lucky chickens!


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Got some seriously happy ladies tonight!!









The chicks are still in the baby gate.


----------

